# Configurar Kernel (¿solucionado?)

## oitaven

Hola de nuevo.

  Ya sabía yo que no tardaría en volver a pedir ayuda. Pues resulta que he llegado a la parte de configurar el núcleo (se que existe genkernel, pero quiero aprender a hacerlo a mano) y navegando por ahí he encontrado esta guía http://www.frikis.org/staticpages/index.php?%20page=kernel. Resulta que a mí en el menuconfig me salen más opciones y en distinto orden. Además mi inglés tampoco es que sea muy fluido para usar la ayuda proporcionada en el menuconfig. Al grano ¿Alguien sabe de alguna guía similar a la anterior pero un poco más actualizada? El núcleo que quiero configurar es el 2.6.37-gentoo-r4

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> Última Edición jueves, 30 marzo 2006

 

...

¿Y no sería mejor mirar la documentación de gentoo? -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-config.xml

De todas formas si lo quieres hacer a mano ninguna guía te va a servir, vas a tener que mirarte bien todas las opciones para marcar/desmarcar lo que creas oportuno, ánimo, solo cuesta la primera vez  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

La única guía que conozca y merezca la pena es Kernel seeds. Aunque como ya te comento el compañero la guía solo te servirá para saber para que sirve tal o cual cosa en caso de que la descripción que te ofrece el menuconfig te deje indiferente.

Mi consejo, usa primero genkernel. Monta un sistema estable. Y cuando todo funcione, comienza ha hacer pruebas compilando tu primer kernel. Otra opción muy útil, en caso de dudas, es ejecutar desde un livecd lspci -k

```
agd-server ~ # lspci -k

00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II]

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Qemu virtual machine

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Device 1100

   Kernel driver in use: 8139cp

00:04.0 SCSI storage controller: Qumranet, Inc. Virtio block device

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Device 0002

   Kernel driver in use: virtio-pci

00:05.0 RAM memory: Qumranet, Inc. Virtio memory balloon

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Device 0005

   Kernel driver in use: virtio-pci

00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Qumranet, Inc. Virtio block device

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Device 0002

   Kernel driver in use: virtio-pci
```

La línea más importante es Kernel driver in use lo cual te indicará que drivers del kernel necesitarás compilar para que el sistema funcione. Especialmente importante son los drivers de las controladoras IDE/SATA para que arranque el sistema y por supuesto la tarjeta de red.

----------

## oitaven

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. 

¿Como se me ha podido escapar la guía de configuración del núcleo de Gentoo?    :Embarassed: 

La guía Kernel seeds, además de ayudarme a configurar, me a echo comprender que tengo que practicar ingles. 

De momento, como soy algo cabezón, he intentado configurar el núcleo a mano. Si no soluciono esto Haré lo que me sugieres de usar genkernel primero.

----------

